# Four NYC Corrections Officers Arrested



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FRANKIE EDOZIEN *
_New York Post_

January 27, 2006 -- Four correction officers were arrested yesterday on charges of bilking the city of almost $60,000 by playing hooky, then forging doctors' notes - including for fictitious pregnancies.

According to the Department of Investigation:

Marlyne Gonzalez, 36, missed 230 workdays between July 2000 and January 2005 and provided 30 letters from doctors to get over $34,000 in sick pay. The four-year veteran from The Bronx even submitted hospital-discharge papers for her imaginary infant.

Karen Kates, 37, missed 60 workdays while on alleged bed rest from a pregnancy that never was. She got $14,800 in sick pay and admitted to forgery.

Jill Holloway, 35, a Brooklynite and nine-year vet, missed 16 days and got $6,000 in sick pay from last January to March, also alleged through forgery.

Kim Corbett, 36, a 14-year vet, got $5,000 for more than 20 allegedly fraudulent workdays. Each faces up to seven years in prison if convicted.


----------

